# Bought ts off craigslist. So howd i do?



## wjw159 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been salivating over getting a table saw for months now. The other day my fiancé out of the blue says I think you need a table saw. Well certain things are easier to saw yes dear to than others! 

Didn't have the money for a nice new saw that are 600 buck at lowes. I found a lot of discussion and advice her about getting a nice used saw

Got this craftsman 315.228310 the other day for $195

It's 3hp and belt driven
Has stamped metal extensions 
Something like align a rip fence

So how did I do? I had the feeling the guy was willing to haggle but I hate hate hate that. I suppose the most important part is that I'm pretty happy with it. 

The fence ruler was off by about 1/8 and the bevel gauge was off too. The bevel was really off at the 45 deg side. Simple adjustments and it's good to go. 

In regards to the bevel adjustment, would it be silly to put some blue loctite on the set screw end stop to keep it from loosening? Could still adjust it if needed with the blue. Or would this need to be adjusted often anyway like everytime I change a blade?


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

For that saw, you got a good deal. Much better than a portable saw that you would have paid twice as much for at the big box. That will last a long time and have more power than most direct drives. Good for you taking the time to ensure everything is adjusted and square to the blade. Now you can take some of the money you saved and put it towards some nice blades.

:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The price is fair enough, but I question whether it's 3HP or not.














 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice saw, nice deal*

The fence looks way better than the average Craftsman, so that's great. I would not loctite the setting screw, it shouldn't be however. One little dab will work, actually I'd use nail polish. bill

BTW HP ratings are a crap shoot. Current draw in amps is what counts not only for properly sizing supply wires, but it gives a better picture of power requirements than some manufacturer's best guess estimate. Testing conditions vary from company to company so the numbers are questionable.

No extension cords please unless no. 12 wire rated for 20 amps.
Check your wire size to your power outlet, should be no. 12. also.


----------



## wjw159 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I questioned that too. 13 amp x 110 volts converted out to be like a little over 2 HP. 

3hp is just what the manual I got off the web said for this model.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Probably more like 1 1/2 hp if your lucky.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Craftsman does that whole "up to 3HP" thing. My dad has that exact table saw and it does the job just fine.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks to be in nice shape, and you got it at a good price. That one was made by Ryobi before they started making it for Ridgid, and it has an upgraded fence. The saw is very similar to other Craftsman and Ridgid saws made by Emerson and Ryobi....some parts may even be interchangeable. If it plugs into a standard 120v outlet, it'll only achieve 3hp when struck by lightning, once aligned and fitted with a good blade, it should serve you well. (1.5hp is more realistic) :thumbsup:


----------



## hsimms (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a very similar saw (315.228490). The only obvious difference I see from yours is that my extension wings are cast iron rather than stamped. I have been very pleased with it. With a good blade and properly tuned, it will turn out a good product. My motor is also 13 amp and the owners manual shows 3 HP. If I recall correctly, when I bought it in 2001, they said the motor was 1 1/2 HP and could develop "up to 3 HP" or something like that. My fence and miter gauge appear to be the same ones in your photo. The fence has worked well for me and seems to stay true. The miter gauge works, but I've never depended on it for angles. It's just not that accurate. I recently bought an Incra 1000HD that appears to be very accurate. I've cut a couple of frames with it and ended up with good tight fitting joints.


----------



## Crawboats (Dec 16, 2011)

*Great Choice*

Looks like the same saw I have had for about 13 years now. I can't count the number of items built using it. I got rid of the stand after about a year and built an out feed table that has a shelf that holds the saw on it. The whole thing is on wheels so I can move it from side to side and front to back in my single car garage. I say you got a great deal.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, wjw! We had a few similar Craftsman saws (lost in storage), but know one thing, that's a great buy. You will get many years of use (maybe with a few upgrades; incra, shop fox, etc.). Nail polish works well, by the way! Marena Susinno


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats!

As most everyone has said good price but only 1 1/2 hp.

That max developed thing is a way of fooling the innocent buyer that don't know better. Personally I think only true HP ratings should be used.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

The OP scored just fine on his new saw, it sure meets the criteria I try for when buying used:
• Looks newish (or can easily be restored to look newish, in other words looks like it was either cared for or not used).
• Based on your description it is mechanically sound, and everything functions as it should with the one exception you mentioned.
• You should easily get your investment back when you are ready to upgrade or even if you decide you want something else.
• At that price the wife or fiance won't complain, she will be real happy when you turn out your first piece thanks to the saw.

Did it come with all the original parts/accessories when it was new?
Did the former owner have the manual?

WELL DONE!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Congrats!
> 
> As most everyone has said good price but only 1 1/2 hp.
> 
> That max developed thing is a way of fooling the innocent buyer that don't know better. Personally I think only true HP ratings should be used.



Come on. We all know that Craftsman uses true hp ratings. You never heard of Miniature Horses? About the size of a small pony.

Delta, on the other hand, used Clydesdales when rating their 1hp Unisaurs! 1hp Unisaur owners know what I'm talking about!


----------



## wjw159 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The previous owner didn't have the manual but googling the model number solved that

It's interesting how ratings can be done. It's only recently that car makers all started using the same standard for engines and I think the mustang still doesn't use that system

There's a lot of funny business with tow ratings too


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks almost like the Craftsman saw I had before trading up to a cabinet saw. (mine had a cast-iron extension with diamond-shaped holes in it.) Craftsman has their own fuzzy math, that's why they say "up to" in the hp rating. But if you ignore their hype, and align everything right, then it's a nice solid little saw. It cut almost everything I threw at it - certainly everything under 1", and rolled out of the way when I was done. The only real trouble I had was that it seemed I was constantly tightening bolts, or picking nuts off the floor and trying to figure out what part of the frame they had wiggled loose from.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> The fence looks way better than the average Craftsman, so that's great. I would not loctite the setting screw, it shouldn't be however. One little dab will work, actually I'd use nail polish. bill
> 
> BTW HP ratings are a crap shoot. Current draw in amps is what counts not only for properly sizing supply wires, but it gives a better picture of power requirements than some manufacturer's best guess estimate. Testing conditions vary from company to company so the numbers are questionable.
> 
> ...


Just what is wrong with an extension cord with 12 gauge wire? That is what I have been using for over 30 years.

Blanket statements can come back to haunt us.

George


----------

